# Help training to poop outside



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Layla is almost 9 months old. I've been trying to train her to potty/poop inside. She has potty down almost perfectly-maybe has a mistake once a week. She has never gone poop on her peepads. Ever. I think it's time for a change.

Now that it's warmer here in Michigan, I'm thinking I'll try to train her to go poop outside. I hope she's not too old to catch on. She's not understanding pooping on the pads inside anyway, so what do I have to lose, right?

I'd like feedback and advice on what my plan is. I've gotten these ideas from reading here and other places.

She always poops in the morning. So, today, whens she pooped in the wrong place, I picked her and the poop up and took them both outside and told her "Go poop". She sniffed it, then tried to race off to play, but I brought her back inside.

Now, I'm going to watch for signs she's going to poop and take her out when I see her start. If I don't see signs, I'm going to take her out after she eats. Or if she makes a mistake, I'll pick her and the poop up and repeat the above. 

How does this sound?

Will it work?

Any other words of wisdom? 

I'm a first time dog owner and haven't a clue what I'm doing  Layla is the sweetest thing and I love her to pieces. 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Coco23 (May 2, 2014)

Elizabeth Anne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Layla is almost 9 months old. I've been trying to train her to potty/poop inside. She has potty down almost perfectly-maybe has a mistake once a week. She has never gone poop on her peepads. Ever. I think it's time for a change.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

You mentioned that she always poops in the morning, don't wait for her to go, just in the mornings take her out and wait with her until she goes, she will go since she always does. Otherwise is going back to basics, take her out if she does not go place her in her crate and wait a little then take her out again if she does not go then place her in her crate again and repeat until she goes. Controlling their eating habits is also a good way to determine when they need to go. I am also right now with my puppy in potty training mode as well. I am no expert but i hope this helps, good luck!

this site seems to have some good tips:

http://www.milfordanimalhospital.com/articles/canine/housetraining.htm


----------



## MarySC (Apr 4, 2014)

Like my vet told me years ago - when you puppy has an accident take a wad of newpaper and roll it up. While holding it firmly, raise your arm high in the air, and hit yourself in the head with it! LOL Potty training these little guys is a big job!! Why not pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Elizabeth Anne (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice

I took her outside in the morning and she won't poop outside. She also is not pooping inside. I'm trying to catch her pooping and she must be holding it in. 

I'll keep doing what I'm doing I guess. I have yummy treats in my pocket just waiting to reward her!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie will go inside on the pad or outside. We have a routine now. As soon as it is light (around 6 am) he wants to go outside to do his business. Then we go back to bed. But this happens even if he went on his pad in the shower at 4 or 5 am.


----------

